# Batteries in a Jotul GF370 DV11



## maresy (Dec 30, 2019)

We need to change the batteries in our Jotul  GF 370 DV11 stove but we must be too dim for the manual because we can't even FIND the battery pack much less change the batteries once we find them.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 30, 2019)

maresy said:


> We need to change the batteries in our Jotul  GF 370 DV11 stove but we must be too dim for the manual because we can't even FIND the battery pack much less change the batteries once we find them.



Page 28 of your manual:
IFC Battery Replacement A red LED on the IFC board indicates low battery power. 
1. Switch the Burner to OFF and disconnect power to the stove. 
2. Access the battery box from the left side of the control compartment. It is directly behind the control switch plate. See fig. 68, #27. Disengage the box from the hook & loop tape and pull it out of the compartment.
3. Slide the cover back, install four, 1.5v AA batteries and replace the box, tucking the wire leads within the compartment. 
4. Reconnect power to the stove. 
5. Re-initialize the Remote Control transmitter following the instructions below. 

Initializing the Remote Control Each time you replace the batteries, you will need to initialize communication between the Receiver and the Transmitter. 
1. Place the slider switch in the REMOTE position. 
2. Insert the end of a paper clip into the hole marked PRG on the Receiver cover. The Receiver will “beep” three (3) times to indicate that it is ready to synchronize with the Transmitter. 
3. Install 3 AAA batteries in the Transmitter bay and push the ON button. The Receiver will “beep” four times to indicate the Transmitter’s command is accepted and sets to the particular code of that Transmitter. The system is now initialized.


----------

